# My Longest erection yet.



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

this being sick stuff is killing me for work and getting stuff done on the RR. 
the old elevator is dieing fast and I found wasp nest in it also.









But its taken me almost 7 days to erect this simple structure.
I'm erecting it this time with Hardee board , oil painted through out.
this is a high railfanning area so I felt it to be important.










The rest of it was made with durock. I want to install more detail, tubing etc.
It took awhile to figure out what colors I painted it before.
everyone has white ones, but western part of NE has sand stone colored ones
And yes, its 4ft tall and around 12ft long.
The roof does lift off and screen is over the windows for ventalation. It is light.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

I like it, hope you feel better soon, got to get after those o gagers


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry Marty, I thought you were referring to something else.


----------



## Adam Anderson (Apr 21, 2011)

WOW........What an Erection, I sure hope when im up in years i can Erect that well !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!









Adam


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Viagra baby Viagra!! Hah LOLCouldn't resist Marty sorry! Hee Hee Regal


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

OH, now, come on??? 
I was reading through a bridge building book last couple nights and that word is used alot. 

Besides 

I made ya look. 

I was out weeding some of the RR and now its so humid , and HOT 
107 index today. 
One of Carries nurse friends told her what to buy, and even after watching all the commercials for it, I did not even think of it. 
Really has helped. wish I would have done it couple days ago. My chest hurts so bad from caufing 

see I was taught sight reading and some words I can't even look up in the dictionary because I can't sound them out enough to begin to find them. 

PS I look through alot of older Model RRer Mags to find ideas and info on ,,erecting structures.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Was "North Table Creek" bought out by "Vie Agra"?


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Made you look, made you look, made you buy a comic book.

OK it worked. I looked.









Jerry


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

I think Marty has been having wet dreams. 

I'm told that happens more when you get old.


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

Well, Marty I hope you are feeling better too. I actually thought for a moment that you were going to give a personal testimony for Cialis!!! (did I say that?????)

Ed


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By eheading on 10 Jul 2011 02:37 PM 
Well, Marty I hope you are feeling better too. I actually thought for a moment that you were going to give a personal testimony for Cialis!!! (did I say that?????)

Ed


Ummmmmmmmm,

Batter........

No Jerry, DON'T even think of going there.

Jerry


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Man I'm worn out, I walk outside and my glass fog over its so HOT.








Got a blank spot right by the tube thats on its side. ????

In case your wonder, even if your not. there is a 2 X 4 frame in the structure and construction glue. I used brad nails to install the Hardee to the studs. Primer fills their holes and they are there mainly till the glue to dry. I made the roof flat this time and white to refect heat. The old one last 8 years I think. couple buildings are still in good shape and they are 10 years old.

The main erection is over, now the little parts and repairs for Sept.
I'm ,,,beat!!!!!


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty; 

Don't worry about the title. I remember there was an article in Railroad Model Craftsman a couple of decades ago that covered an HO MDC Climax being used as the switcher for an ore transloading facility. The title of the article was - - WAIT FOR IT - - The Climax at Ore Chasm!









The precedent has already been set. 
David Meashey


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

BION, I use the word "erect" or "erected" (e.g., the structure will be erected between 7/10 and 8/9) in the environmental documents I prepare and many clients have a real stigma and will ask me to change the language. But sometimes, it's "hard" to find a better word.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Many 1:1 locomotive drawings were called "erection prints".


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By toddalin on 11 Jul 2011 11:47 AM 
BION, I use the word "erect" or "erected" (e.g., the structure will be erected between 7/10 and 8/9) in the environmental documents I prepare and many clients have a real stigma and will ask me to change the language. But sometimes, it's "hard" to find a better word.










I remember 55 years ago when the evolutionist substitute teacher tried to explain when "man began to walk erect". I guess my mind was not in the gutter with the rest of the boys because I could not understand what all the snickering was about.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Hi Marty-

Looks great. Looking forward to seeing you in Sept

Is the Hardie board you used the backer board? Or some other product?

http://www.jameshardie.com/homeowne...Inch.shtml

I am looking for just that to make a sand tower to cover a power device that sticks up in my layout

Thanks

Jerry


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I usually prefer durock, it does hold up better. 
but this stuff as long as its primered and painted well; does hold up. I buy damaged sheets from the lumber yard and the floor guys knows and saves scraps for me on the jobs. anything to save a buck. I used brad nailer VS screws. 
I used 4" diamond side grinder to cut windows from inside out. I use motar crack filler for the joints and around windows. 
It won't win a model contest but 10 ft away its fine for me.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Boy is it HOT out today


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

Marty, 
It looks plenty tall and has good girth. Great job.  
LAO


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Good looking structure. Now you need to due some "operations" by exchanging loaded hoppers with emptys.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Jim Agnew on 17 Jul 2011 07:46 AM 
Good looking structure. Now you need to due some "operations" by exchanging loaded hoppers with emptys. 

This year I am brining my NW-2s and shuttle cars around. 

JJ 


PS I liked it when the Penthouse was on top.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By John J on 17 Jul 2011 08:36 AM 


This year I am brining my NW-2s and shuttle cars around. 

JJ 


An NW-2 with batteries. That I gotta see.









Jerry


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

My self contained GP-9 usually works the cars








it has a back up helper slug also.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, looking good. I was at a conference recently where the topic of how to best trouble shoot your stripper resulted in an hour long technical discussion. And so long as your erection doesn't fall down on "Connie", everyone will be satisfied.


----------

